# Gentlest way to rid hair algae from java moss?



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Java Moss is tough as nails in my experience. You can spot treat with h2o2 right in the tank.


----------



## Georgeh (Mar 23, 2015)

*Java moss*

I put a few shrimp in the tank and they seem to do a good job at picking off algae (unless you have big fish picking off the shrimp). Oto cats are another option. Ive heard the SAE's would ruin Java moss so dont use them.Though they do a good (great) job on algae in tanks without Java moss:hihi:


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

A mild bleach dip will kill algae, it will not kill the moss. Every time I buy new moss I always bleach dip it. 30 even 40 parts water 1 part bleach for 45-60 seconds, rinse it several times in tap water then let it soak in tap water with Seachem prime for a couple hours. I usually always change the tap water and prime at least once. Algae + a little bleach = death. I've never once lost moss doing it.


----------



## ahem (Dec 27, 2014)

Great info find. I assumed that java moss would be a melter but good to know it is tough! I ended up buying more but have the old on the window sill infused with some excel.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

Algae fix works well on moss too IMO


----------

